
Unfollowing Everybody (2018) - duck
https://anildash.com/2018/07/13/unfollowing-everybody/
======
jammygit
I unfollowed everybody until my Facebook feed was empty. I still clicked
compulsively for a while to look at my feed, but now I haven’t logged in in
6-12 months except to ask for somebody’s phone number

------
wideasleep1
Looking over that follow list, I'd unfollow everyone too.

------
throughewey
Wow, he refuses to retweet people just because they were born with a pe nis.
What a self righteous, sexist prick!

------
segmondy
Anytime I come across someone I follow deciding to unfollow everyone, I
unfollow them in return. I was following anil until he did that, so I
unfollowed him too. There's so much noise/data that there's no one person that
I must hear from in twitter verse. None.

------
petercooper
People are beginning to police who other people follow on Twitter so it's not
a bad idea.

